# Importance of T3



## StillSmiling (Oct 2, 2011)

All,

I was diagnosed with Hashi's in 2006. Last year, I started with .25 mcg Synthroid (worked for my mom for years) to get my TSH up, now at .50 mcg and my TSH levels stay around 1.

This month, I created a spreadsheet to track the % of my results in the "normal" range, and the graph showed me what my usual glance (ah, it's in the range) would have missed.

In the last three months, my FT3 has plummeted (40% of the range in June, now 2%).

I will ask my endo for added T3 this week, but wondered if you have recommendations as to what meds might make the best transition (added to the Synthroid or a combo)? No clue the cause, for nothing changed (though that is true of this whole experience it seems). 

Thank you for any help you can give me.

[p.s. I feel terrible right now--many hypo symptoms.]

My labs:

June, 2011
FT3 3.79 (2.77 - 5.27)
FT4 1.04 [.64-1.79]
TSH 1.38 [.465-4.68]

September, 2011
FT3 2.83 (2.77 - 5.27)
FT4 1.13 [.64-1.79]
TSH 1.300 [.465-4.68]


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

StillSmiling, welcome to the forum!

I am impressed that you created a spreadsheet for an "at a glance" view of where you stand over time. That is a brilliant idea! I'm wondering if it's something you'd be willing to share so others can benefit from your brilliance??? 

I know some of the members of this forum are on T3 or combo replacements. I am not, so I'll leave it to some other experts to address your question. I'm sure they'll be along soon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Deleted...


----------

